# Where to move to???



## Shrinkingviolet (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi there!

Wasnt sure where exactly to post this so thought i would give it a go here.
To give you all the short version my husband and I are looking for a place to move to in Australia we currently reside in a small town in NSW a few hours north of sydney we are desperately looking to get out of NSW altogether and VIC and QLD are no go's for us for various reasons which leaves us with SA and WA which we are quite content with however we arn't sure which to choose, we are both in our early 20s (I'm 21 husband is 25) and are very stable family orientated people, my husband is actually south african and it took us 5 years and about $50,000 for us to get his visas in order.
Also i have no previous work experience due to taking care of my mother for the past few years straight out of school she had dementia and recently pasted away from aggressive cancer.
My husband does have work experience as a PCB assembler for 3 years with various certs and also a salesman for Harvey Norman (He would prefer to do PCB assembly, customer service isnt his passion).
So with all things considered we arn't exactly sure where we would fit we arn't city night life people we would much prefer to settle down and start a family, i guess what im asking is if anyone could please give us some information about SA or WA and where we would a nice place to settle in to with work availability preferably a PCB factory and affordable housing as we are looking to buy.
We really appreciate an help we can get, even though we have gone through a lot with him moving here from overseas moving together interstate to buy a home and start a life is a whole new ball game to us


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

That practically leaves you with Perth against Adelaide - at least at the beginning. Adelaide is cheaper, Perth is bigger and probably easier to find work.


----------

